# Cheap wine rack



## Chateau Joe (Aug 23, 2012)

I saw this on Facebook but I think it would make for nice inexpensive wine rack.


----------



## harleydmn (Aug 23, 2012)

Looks dangerous to me, 1 shelf give way and there be alot of broken bottles


----------



## pgottshall (Aug 29, 2012)

I love it! Only one temperature zone though....


----------



## rucusworks (Oct 22, 2013)

Would take some time grabbing a bottle from the bottom.


----------

